# Gotta get BIG



## P-funk (Oct 27, 2003)

Alright, back from the olympia and it is time to get serious!!  I worked out a little bit last week but for the most part the workouts were just active rest.  I ate like a pig and now it is time to get back on track.  I am starting my real, serious, bulk right now.  I need to get to 200lbs before Jan. 1 and then I will start dieting form there in hopes to do a show late march (right now I am thinking about the Mr. Buffalo).  As always I'll log my workouts and do my best to log my diet, when time permits me, probably on the weekends.

My training split is this:
mon-chest
tues-back
wed-off
thurs-legs
fri-delts/traps
sat-arms
sun-off

I am going to do three week training cycles to prevent adaptation and hopefully keep on growing.  Week 1 is going to be my heavy week, utilizing a rep range of 5-8.  Week 2 is going to be a lighter week utilizing a rep range of 8-15 and Week 3 will be a week of supersets, trisets, giantsets and all out chaos.  Then the cycle starts over with week 1.

10/27- chest;abs
bench press
245x8
255x6
255x4+1

15 degrees incline dumbell bench press
90x8
90x5
80x5
80x6+1

decline flyes
(steep decline)
55x8
55x5
(less of a decline)
60x7+1
70x3

peck deck
165x8
165x7
165x7

low cable cross over
plate#6x6
plate#5x8
plate#5x7



As always please feel free to ask questions and make comments or suggestions.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 27, 2003)

Hey Funky 

While you are going on a bulk, I just finished mine   I'm guessing a good 15lb gain in Vegas 

It was nice meeting you.  Too bad you had to leave early.

As you know, I'll be watching your journal


----------



## sara (Oct 27, 2003)

Welcome Back Jodi!


----------



## ZECH (Oct 28, 2003)

OK we need some current pics!!!!!


----------



## P-funk (Oct 29, 2003)

I don't have any pics right now?  I have some form the olympia, standing next to some of the bodybuilders but I don't have nayhting with my shirt off.  I will try and snap some and post them for you sometime next week.  I am 5'5" and 190lbs.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 29, 2003)

here was yesterdays workout (today is an off day).

10/28 back (5-8 rep range day)

bent over rows
205x7
205x7
205x6
205x5

paralell bar pull ups
bw x 8
bw x 6
bw x 5

reverse grip pull downs
plate#13x8
plate#15x6
[;ate#13x7

wide grip seated machine row
170x8
17-x6
150x8
150x8

dumbell pull overs
75x8
85x8
85x8

hyperextensions
bw + 25x10
bw + 25x10
bw + 25x10


----------



## P-funk (Oct 31, 2003)

10/30 legs (5-8 reps range day)

barbell split squat
155x8
175x8
195x8
215x7
225x6

stiff leg deads
225x8
245x6
245x5
245x5

lying leg curl
115x8
120x6
115x6
110x10

dumbell step ups
55x5
40x8
40x6

standing unilateral cable abduction (no rest inbetween sets)
plate#3x12
plate#4x8
plate#4x6

seated calf raises
4 plates x 8
4 plates x 6
4 plates x 6

45 degree calf raise
340x7
340x8
340x8

10/31 delts, traps, obliques
seated smith machine press (weight not including bar)
140x8
160x7
180x5

unilateral cable lateral raise
20x8
25x8
15x8
15x8

mid cable rear delt
20x5
15x8
15x8

reverse peck deck
120x8
120x8
120x8
120x8

seated dumbell lateral raises
15x8
20x7
20x7

cable upright row
stack x 8
stack x8

barbell shrugs
365x8
405x6
405x5

dumbell shrugs
100x12
100x12

today, 10/31, meals

Let me start by saying.........not enough cals..............still hungry.

m1
8 whites
2 slices of cheddar cheese
1/2c brown rice
1tbsp flax

m2
2 scoops optimum whey
1c brow rice
2tsp low sodium teryiaki sauce
steamed veggies
8 fish oil tablets

m3
2 turkey burgers
2 slices 100% whole wheat bread
steamed broccoli


m4
met-rx mrp shake

m5
6oz chicken
1c brown rice
1/2c black beans
salsa

m6
1can albacore tuna
2 slices 100% whole wheat bread
1tbsp mayo
apple

m7
met-rx protein bar

m8
1.5c cottage cheese
stawberries

totals
3324 cals
328.5g protein
211g carbs
110.5g fat


----------



## Jodi (Oct 31, 2003)

So, do you think you do enough sets?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 1, 2003)

well, since there were no super sets or tri sets in this worout I would say the volume was pretty mild for me.  I did the whole thing in under an hour.  The volume of my workouts is pretty comparable to the volume that you do also, no?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 1, 2003)

11/1 bi's, tri's, forearms, lower abs (5-8 rep day)

seated dumbell curls (bilateral-both arms at the same time)
35x8
40x6
40x5
35x5

preacher curl
85x5
65x8
65x7

standing dumbell hammer curl (bilateral)
30x8
35x6
35x5

cable curl
plate#10x8
plate#10x6

close grip bench press
185x8
205x7
215x5

dumbell skullcrushers
35x8
45x5
40x6
40x6

reverse grip tricep pressdown
plate#10x8
plate#11x8
plate#13x7

overhead dumbell tricep extension
30x5
20x10


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 1, 2003)

Looking good man. How are you feeling with this so far?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 1, 2003)

I feel really good.  I am really hungry.  Last week, when I went to the olympia, I only got to work out three days so it was a nice break.  I have been back in the gym like an animal.  I fired all of my training partners and now only workout by myself.  My weight has been fluctuating between 187-190lbs.  I can't weight to hit 200lbs.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 1, 2003)

Looks like your going in the right direction! How long are your w/o lasting and what's your rest time like between sets?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 1, 2003)

My workouts are about 1hr. now (especially since I have no more training partners), sometimes a little longer when I do my abs or when I throw in some cardio (about 2x's a week, 25-30min. a shot, if I can).  Rest interval changes with regard to which week it is (see my first post were I explain what I am doing each week), and what the intensity level is.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 2, 2003)

GRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!  Damn Ney York City Marathon.  They run right down the street, one block form my apartment so now I can't even cross the street to go grocery shopping.  What a bunch of bull shit.  Why should my day be interupted because some 1000+ "skinny fat" assholes feel like running 26miles........Inconsiderate bastards.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> well, since there were no super sets or tri sets in this worout I would say the volume was pretty mild for me.  I did the whole thing in under an hour.  The volume of my workouts is pretty comparable to the volume that you do also, no?


Typically my workouts are 21-30 sets.  However, I'm trying out lower volume and low reps  for a little while.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 2, 2003)

yeah, it is good to mix it up every once in a while.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 2, 2003)

Alright, after slaving over the stove all day I have prepared my meals for the week.  I will list the my moday and tuesday day meals here and the meals the rest of the week are exactly the same.  I know it is boring, but I like keeping it simple and easy.

Monday food:

5g creatine upon rising

meal 1
8 egg whites
1c oats
1tbsp flax

m2
2 scoops optimum whey
11oz sweetpotato
2 CLA caps

m3 (post workout)
Pro lab lean mass matrix cinnamon oatmeal flavor

m4
6oz chicken
1c brown rice
1/2c black ceans
4 fish oil caps

m5
2 turkey burgers
2 pieces of wheat bread
1 apple

m6
1 can albacore tune
1 tbsp mayo
2 pieces wheat bread
1 apple
4 fish oil caps

m7
homemade turkey chilli (489cals, 55g protein, 22g carbs, 20g fat)

m8
1.5c cottage cheese
strawberries

totals
3879 cals
374,3g protein (40%)
305.8g carbs (30%)
114g fat (30%)

tuesday meals:

m1
8 whites
1 piece of cheddar cheese
1 tbsp flax
2 shredded wheat biscuts
1c skim milk

m2
1 can albacore tune
1 tbsp mayo
2 pieces wheat bread
1 apple
4 fish oil caps

m3
2 turkey burgers
2 pieces of wheat bread
1 apple

m4
Pro lab lean mass matrix cinnamon oatmeal flavor

m5
homemade turkey chilli (489cals, 55g protein, 22g carbs, 20g fat)

m6
6oz chicken
1c brown rice
1/2c black ceans
2 CLA caps

m7
same as meal 2

m8
1.5 cups cottage cheese
strawberries

totals
3847 cals
369.8g protein (40%)
274.8g carbs (30%)
117.5g fat (30%)


----------



## Jodi (Nov 2, 2003)

I see you've added fish oil 

So whats in that Turkey chili anyway?   Sounds yummy


----------



## P-funk (Nov 3, 2003)

the turkey chilli is ground turkey, chilli powder, 16oz crushed tomatos, one can of kidney beans and chilli spices.

Yes I got the fish oil because when I went home to Cleveland after the Olympia I went to Cosco (a wholesale store) and purchased the big ass economy bottle.  Otherwise I would never by it because they only sell it in 90-100 cap bottles here and I would go through those to easily.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 3, 2003)

This week is Hypertorphy week  so I am shooting for a rep range of 8-15 on all exercises.....Grrrrr I hate I high reps.  Also, I am adding some of my laggin muscle groups to my chest and back days so that they can get more work.  On chest day I will add some side delts and on back day I will add some hamstirg work.

11/3 shest, side delts, upper abs (8-15 reps day)

I am sick today so this workout kind of sucked.  I really couldn;t move the weight that I wanted to.  However, on my first exercise, decline bench press, the trainer that was working the floor was this extremly cute girl that I have a huge crush on so she got to spot me (since I fired my training partners....lol).  My testosterone levels went throught the roof.....not only did I have to fight the weight I had to fight a ragging hard on (waite a minute did I just say that??).

decline bench press
225x13 (could have gotten 15 if I could breathe out of my nose today)
225x9
dropset 205x8,145x8

dominatrix flyes
plate#2; 25lb dumbell x 15
plate#3; 30lb dumbell x 12
plate#3; 30lb dumbell x 10

high cable cross over
plate#5x15
plate#6x13
plate#7x9

neutral grip 15 degreee incline press
60x12
60x8
50x10

unilateral dumbell lateral raises with 2 count pause at top on movement
15x10
15x9
10x10


----------



## P-funk (Nov 4, 2003)

11/4 back; hamstrings (8-15 rep range)

romanian deadlifts
185x14
185x10
185x10

bent over neutral grip dumbell row, both arms at a time (sagital plane)
60x12
60x12
60x12
60x12


pull ups with a towel wrapped around the towel bar to increase grip strength
bw x 5
bw x 4
(these are really hard)

unilateral cable row, elbow high (transverse plane), no rest inbetween sets
plate#4x15
plate#4x12
plate#4s10

wide grip pull down
plate#8x12
plate#8x12
plate#8x12
plate#8x12

spider row(wide grip)
2 plates x 10
2 plates x 10

seated leg curls with toes pointed to take the gastrocnemius out of the exercise and focus more on the hamstrings
125x15
140x12
140x10

swiss ball hyper extensions
bw x 12
bw x 12
bw x 12

Ouch, my back is already sore!!


----------



## Leslie (Nov 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> 
> 
> I am sick today so this workout kind of sucked.  I really couldn;t move the weight that I wanted to.  However, on my first exercise, decline bench press, the trainer that was working the floor was this extremly cute girl that I have a huge crush on so she got to spot me (since I fired my training partners....lol).  My testosterone levels went throught the roof.....not only did I have to fight the weight I had to fight a ragging hard on (waite a minute did I just say that??).



 P-funk, I thought you were a nice sweet guy when I met you I hope you had loose pants on...or at least a long shirt we girls notice these things

I am sick too. Working out with a scratchy throught and clogged nose is anything BUT fun


----------



## Jodi (Nov 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie *_
> P-funk, I thought you were a nice sweet guy when I met you I hope you had loose pants on...or at least a long shirt we girls notice these things




 We sure do.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 4, 2003)

LMAO........holy shit leslie, that is ridiculous!!!   

I actually wouldn't ever say something like that.  that is why I said in parenthases (did I just say that??).  Luckily I didn't really have a hard on.....that would be pretty embarasing.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 4, 2003)

Suuuuuuure you didn't.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 4, 2003)

No I really didn't.......honestly 

She is really cute though.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 5, 2003)

Some updates....Diet is going well, I am right at 3500-4000cals per day, closer to 4000.  I am weighing a solid 190lbs and just started creatine again this week.  This is my second week of caloric maintenace.  next week I am going to drop my calories to maintenace, around 3000-3200, which will go right along with my trinaing program, as I up the vokume for my chaos week and go with crazy intensity and speed through a week of supersets, trisets and giantsets.

Now, onto a problem..........advice would be greatly appreciated here............I think I am in love with one of my clients!!!  Okay, not in love obviuosly, but a crush, yes, infatuated, yes.  She is really smart and funny and has an amazing personality.  We have a lot of things in common and our training sessions usually end up with us talking and having a good time (along with me kicking her ass ofcourse ).  She is in really great shape, she is really pretty and has some of the most beautiful eyes and she can squat perfectly (that is really hot!!).  But the problem is two fold.....(1) she is 29 years old and I am 24 so, although that doesn't bother me it may bother her.......(2) This would totaly change the scope of the "trainer/client relationship".

Opinions??


----------



## Jodi (Nov 5, 2003)

> Now, onto a problem..........advice would be greatly appreciated here............I think I am in love with one of my clients!!! Okay, not in love obviuosly, but a crush, yes, infatuated, yes. She is really smart and funny and has an amazing personality. We have a lot of things in common and our training sessions usually end up with us talking and having a good time (along with me kicking her ass ofcourse ). She is in really great shape, she is really pretty and has some of the most beautiful eyes and she can squat perfectly (that is really hot!!). But the problem is two fold.....(1) she is 29 years old and I am 24 so, although that doesn't bother me it may bother her.......(2) This would totaly change the scope of the "trainer/client relationship".
> 
> Opinions??


Is this the same girl that gave you a hard on the other day?  

Seriously, if you think there is a connection then go for it.  What have you got to lose Funky?    Thats only 5 years difference and not a big deal.  Start out by going for a cup of coffee and talk.  Get to know one another.  She already knows how damn cute you are so once she sees your charming personality, how smart and mature you are, then it will fall into place.  AND if it doesn't, then you didn't lose anything, you still have your trainer/client relationship and probably just made a new friend.   

I'm glad I'm not the only one getting a life


----------



## P-funk (Nov 5, 2003)

No,lol, that is not the one I had a "hard on" for.  That girl is a trainer at the gym also.  This gril is my client.  I have nothing to lose except I would have to still train her every week and that would be kind of weird if I start hitting on her.....lol.

Not getting a life yet............just pretending....err, trying!!


----------



## Jodi (Nov 5, 2003)

Thats why you take it slow and go for coffee.  Your not "hitting" on her per say.  Your making a friendship.


----------



## Leslie (Nov 5, 2003)

I agrere and disagree with Jodi.

While its cute you dig the chick, you may be risking your professionalism as well as lose a client and future clients.

How long have you guys been training together? For you to ask about this, I doubt very long.

If she feels the same(which is possible cause you are a cutie ) then you have nothing to worry about.

But if she doesn't....and even though she's only a few years older-most stable 29yr old women tend to go for older men as men take longer to mature No offense, its just true. Keep in mind I said most- not all She make also think its weird her trainer is asking her to go for coffee, esp if its only been a few sessions and in turn this may make any future training sessions uncomfortable.

My advice would be stick to training together for now. Show her your true colors, get to know her more and then go from there. You need to be more comnfortable around her befor eyou makje any sudden moves

Just my opinion


----------



## Leslie (Nov 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Thats why you take it slow and go for coffee.  Your not "hitting" on her per say.  Your making a friendship.



While its not technically "hitting on her", it's showing interest. Might be too much if they have only just begun trianing together. I had a PT ask me to go for coffee and I felt it was not right. It makes the girl think you ask all your pretty clients- even though you may not.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 5, 2003)

> most stable 29yr old women tend to go for older men as men take longer to mature


Not me!   Oh wait, you said stable.  

Actually I find older men boring and all they want is to get married and have kids right away.  

I still think a cup of coffee is fine.  I went on a date with my first personal trainer.    He was 6 years younger than me


----------



## P-funk (Nov 5, 2003)

I have been trainign her for a while actually (about 3 months).  Typically during our saturday session (she is usually my usually last client of the day) she is complainig about how hungry she is and I, ofcourse, am complaining about how hungry I am.  She always asks me were I am going to eat and where she should go to eat.  I tell her some of the healthy places to eat that are near the gym but have neglected to just say "well I am going here, would you like to join me?" because, like leslie said, I don't want to look "unprofessional" or make it an akward situation.  Also, the other day one of the other trainers girl friend was sitting there grilling me about my diet and telling me that I am ridiculously anal.  Then my client today, the one I like, was asking me what I had for breakfast.  I recited my breakfast to her and she told me that I sounded like a robot and that I should lighten up with my diet and give myself a break.  I then said "yeah, this other girl was making fun of me yesterday about that"  She then quickly fired back in a somewhat jelous tone saying "wait a minute, what girl is this?"


----------



## Leslie (Nov 5, 2003)

Hmm...I now see your confusion. 
First the hungry complaint may be a hint. Or she just may be hungry.
Second, she must like you- even if its a small amount because women are jealous over other women when it comes to guys we like. And for her to show it...well thats a good sign for you.

Since you have been training her for a while, I;d say this Saturday work her out extra hard so she is hungry and then when she says I am hungry blah blah blah. You say "Well I am heading over to  ________(insert food place nearby here) now cause I am in the mood for a _________(insert food here). You are welcomed to join me, if you want.

Her answer will give you all the answers you need. And being she complained about being hungry- you didnt just come out of the blue and ask her for coffee.

Good Luck


----------



## Jodi (Nov 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> I have been trainign her for a while actually (about 3 months).  Typically during our saturday session (she is usually my usually last client of the day) she is complainig about how hungry she is and I, ofcourse, am complaining about how hungry I am.  She always asks me were I am going to eat and where she should go to eat.  I tell her some of the healthy places to eat that are near the gym but have neglected to just say "well I am going here, would you like to join me?" because, like leslie said, I don't want to look "unprofessional" or make it an akward situation.  Also, the other day one of the other trainers girl friend was sitting there grilling me about my diet and telling me that I am ridiculously anal.  Then my client today, the one I like, was asking me what I had for breakfast.  I recited my breakfast to her and she told me that I sounded like a robot and that I should lighten up with my diet and give myself a break.  I then said "yeah, this other girl was making fun of me yesterday about that"  She then quickly fired back in a somewhat jelous tone saying "wait a minute, what girl is this?"


Thats definately a girl trying to pass the hint if I've ever seen one.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie *_
> Hmm...I now see your confusion.
> First the hungry complaint may be a hint. Or she just may be hungry.
> Second, she must like you- even if its a small amount because women are jealous over other women when it comes to guys we like. And for her to show it...well thats a good sign for you.
> ...


 PERFECT Leslie.  Its similiar like the coffee idea.  Then its not really a "date" but an invitation and the opportunity to get to know each other more.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 5, 2003)

Yeah, that is what I was thinking, she always says she is hungry and asks me were she should go, almost every session.

The only thing that makes me think age may be a problem is because one day last month in between sets she asked, out of the blue "patrick, how old are you?"  to which I replied "24".  She then said Twenty Four!!!! No way!!"  I said "yeah, how the hell old did you think I was?"  She said "I always thought you were thirty two."  "Thirty two I said??  I look that old??  This is really bad!"  She then said "No, I thought thrity two because your shoulders are so big.  I can't believe a 24year can have shoulders like that!"


----------



## Leslie (Nov 5, 2003)

Cool- glad you agree Jodi

Her asking your age is most liekly cause she is interested

Now we expect a full report on Sunday


----------



## P-funk (Nov 5, 2003)

Thanks ladies, i feel extremly honered to get the opinion of two extremly beautiful and intelligent women


----------



## Leslie (Nov 5, 2003)

Anyitme

I just hope she has no idea about the IM board


----------



## P-funk (Nov 5, 2003)

lol, i hope not.....


----------



## Jodi (Nov 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Yeah, that is what I was thinking, she always says she is hungry and asks me were she should go, almost every session.
> 
> The only thing that makes me think age may be a problem is because one day last month in between sets she asked, out of the blue "patrick, how old are you?"  to which I replied "24".  She then said Twenty Four!!!! No way!!"  I said "yeah, how the hell old did you think I was?"  She said "I always thought you were thirty two."  "Thirty two I said??  I look that old??  This is really bad!"  She then said "No, I thought thrity two because your shoulders are so big.  I can't believe a 24year can have shoulders like that!"


See you act older for your age but still a younger guy at heart.   She's still interested.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Thanks ladies, i feel extremly honered to get the opinion of two extremly beautiful and intelligent women


  No problem cutie. 

See more than just girls lifting weights we are.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie *_
> Cool- glad you agree Jodi
> 
> Her asking your age is most liekly cause she is interested
> ...


Yes, most definately!  We need details boy.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 5, 2003)

Oh shit, I just noticed your location..........I never knew you were a Jersey Girl............I have gotten myself in some trouble with jersey girls in the past


----------



## Leslie (Nov 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Oh shit, I just noticed your location..........I never knew you were a Jersey Girl............I have gotten myself in some trouble with jersey girls in the past


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 6, 2003)

For the age factor, my wife is 4 1/2 years older than me. It wasn't a problem because she didn't know until we were already pretty close. Good luck P-funk, sometimes I miss those days but I wouldn't trade what I've got for the world!


----------



## DaMayor (Nov 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie *_
> 
> I just hope she has no idea about the IM board



Funny, I was thinking the same thing. Although, if she were to stumble across the site, it might prove to be beneficial.. 

Hey P. ,  you of all people know that honesty is the best policy.  You can maintain your professionalism while being "on the level" with this woman. Just don't approach it as most (steroetypical) guys would, with the "dating game' mentality. Like I've said many times before, the best (romantic) relationships are based on friendship. 

Good luck on the bulk, too buddy.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 6, 2003)

thanks for the replies guys.  

11/6 leg day (hypertrophy week........8-15rep range)

walking lunges across aerobics room (40 yards)
135lbs (warm up)
185lbs
185lbs

dumbell still leg dead lifts
70x15
70x15
70x10
70x8
50x5 (oops)

front squat (I was trying to give it all I could here but after those walking lunges my legs were fried)
135x8
135x8
135x8

seated leg curl (toes pointed)
140x15
155x12
170x10
170x8

leg extension
plate#10x15
plate#12x12
plate#13x10

seated hip adduction
100x18
100x8
85x10

seated calf raises
3 plates x 15
3 plates x 12
3 plates x 12

45 degree calf raise
220x15
220x12
220x12
220x10


----------



## P-funk (Nov 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> For the age factor, my wife is 4 1/2 years older than me. It wasn't a problem because she didn't know until we were already pretty close. Good luck P-funk, sometimes I miss those days but I wouldn't trade what I've got for the world!




Rock, your married!!!  LOL, for some reason I pictured you being a 20 year old kid....lol

Leslie, do you ever come into the city (manhattan that is)?


----------



## Leslie (Nov 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> 
> Leslie, do you ever come into the city (manhattan that is)?




Of course. live in Ft Lee, so I have a pretty view of the city from my place 

I was just in mid-town before Vegas.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie *_
> Of course. live in Ft Lee, so I have a pretty view of the city from my place
> 
> I was just in mid-town before Vegas.



nice 


11/7

Missed workout today ......toaday is shoulder day and I have an enflamed tendon in my right deltoid so I missed today and banged down some anti inflamatories as well as massaged my shoulder a little bit to work the knots out.  So tomorrow will bedoulbe duty as i will do shoulders and arms.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Rock, your married!!!  LOL, for some reason I pictured you being a 20 year old kid....lol
> 
> Leslie, do you ever come into the city (manhattan that is)?


Hey man, just because I act like a 20 year old kid doesn't mean I'm one.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> nice
> 
> 
> ...


 I hope you feel better little buddy!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I hope you feel better little buddy!



thanks (lmao...little buddy ).  I feel better today, I took some alieve last night and rested my shoulder and it feels great so I am going to go in and train today. 



> Hey man, just because I act like a 20 year old kid doesn't mean I'm one.



It's not even that you act like a kid.  It was just they way that I pictured you in my head?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> thanks (lmao...little buddy ).  I feel better today, I took some alieve last night and rested my shoulder and it feels great so I am going to go in and train today.
> 
> 
> ...


Alright I guess that's fine. Now, can we change that image to picture me as Jay Cutler, just a wee bit smaller with a deep dark tan and huge rear delts?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 8, 2003)

11/8 shoulders, arms, traps

Had a big workout today since I missed yesterday because of my shoulder.  It feels good today but I still wanted to go kind of light just to play it safe.  This is my light week anyway so all rep ranges are 8-15.

olympic bar standing millitary press
135x15
135x12
135x10
135x6 (oops, could have got 8 but the shoulder started to feel a little akward so I stopped short for safety reasons)

cybex lateral raise machine
plate#7x15
plate#8x12
plate#8x9
pltae#7x10
plate#7x9

prone incline rear delt raises (with rotation at top)
15x15
20x10
20x10
20x10

standing dumbell lateral raises (straight arms)
20x10
20x8
20x8

reverse peck deck (prone grip)
105x15
105x12
105x10

standing cambered bar curls
75x15
75x10
65x10
65x8

unilateral cross preacher bench dumbell curls (no rest inbetween sets and supination during the conncentric portion)
20x12
20x10
20x9

rope cable curl
plate#6x15
plate#7x14
plate#7x12

dumbell skull crushers
30x15
40x12
40x10

rope press downs
plate#8x11
plate#6x13
plate#6x12

one arm overhead dumbelll extension
25x12
25x11
25x10

dumbell shrugs (no wraps)
100x12
100x12
100x12
100x12


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 8, 2003)

42 Sets!?! How long were you resting between sets?

I've tried the standing MP, I just can't do it. Good for you!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 8, 2003)

42 sets is nothin'...waite until you see my training next week when I do my chaos week, now that is crazy volume.  This workout only took me a little over ah hour.  I usually don't rest very long, about 30sec or less, sometimes  i only rest as long as it takes me to throw another plate on the bar.

What do you mean you can't do overhead standing presses?  You should really work on that because the demand it places on core strength will benefit you in all of your other lifts


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 8, 2003)

I always feel like my back is going to break or I'm going to fall over backwards I end up leaning back so much. You don't feel this way? With 30 sec between sets your not going to failure on your first few are you?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 8, 2003)

No, I don't feel like I am going to fall backwards because I am used to this way of working out, I do almost all my exercises standing in order to strengthen my core and improve balance.  Most people that do their exercises sitting are missing out.  This seems to be the same problem you have with squats.

I almost always go to failure......and yes I was here.  The only time I don't go to failure was say on that firt set of presses, due to my shoulder this is a poor example but, I could have done well over 15 reps at 135lbs so I usually would stop an exercise if I get to the highest number of my rep range for that week and immedatly increase the weight for the next set (usually in increments of 20lbs).


----------



## Jodi (Nov 9, 2003)

pssst  Hey Funky, Can I have cheesecake?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 9, 2003)

lol, only if I can have some too.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 9, 2003)

Deal............It Bloats me alot but I'm going to continue eating it as part of my daily diet anyway.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 9, 2003)

lol, the same thing happens to me also............ah, what the hell.....the bloat is just like women....can't live with 'em, can't live without 'em


----------



## Jodi (Nov 9, 2003)

Speaking of women.................Where is our detailed report here.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 9, 2003)

Oh shit, I don't want to go there....lol


----------



## Jodi (Nov 9, 2003)

Well then PM me.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 9, 2003)

It's not bad, I will post my  detailed report............I didn't ask her out though but some new ground may have been broken.......the only problem is that I really have a crush on the other girl, the little trainer girl that I had the "ragging hard on for".....lol, hang on, I'll post what happened.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 9, 2003)

Okay, here is my breakdown of what happened with my client that I like, per Jodi's request.

Well, we had our training session on saturday and the whole time the usaul was happeneing......she says she is hungry and doesn't know were to eat, and I am saying that I am always hungry (I think she does this now, just to get me going about my hunger.....lol).  So we are trainig and bull shitting, anyway I didn't ask her out to eat because she had to write some paper for school (she is a masters student) and I didn't want to bother her.  But, what did happen was that there is this other women that works out at the gym.  She is mid to late thirties and unbelievably HOT!!!!  She came up to me the other day and told me how good I looked and how nice my chest and shoulders are blah, blah, blah.  Well this other trainer heard this (he is about 45 years old) and he keeps egging me on saying "man, you should hit that etc..."  So I am walking around the gym with my client that I am in love with and this women comes walking by so I say hi and she says hi and stares at me for a second.  The same time that happened the trainer that keeps egging me on walks by and punches me in the arm.  So my client says "what the hell was that all about?" So I tell her about what that women says to me and how the other trainer loves to egg me on.  I then tell her that I think the women is to old for me  blah, blah, blah (basically just trying to pretend to be not interested for the sake of saving face with this chick).  She then says "who cares, I think you should be dating an older women, it would be good for you."  HMM, maybe age isn't that big a deal to her either???

But now the problem...........Besides that girl, I have a huge crush on this other girl that works there (also a trainer).  She study music/dance and theater in college so she likes a lot of art type stuff which is cool becuase I study music in college also.  She is shorter than me which is a plus and she works out hard and is in amazing shape.....her body is so killer that she could step on stage and win a figure show right now, with no contest prep,  I mean she is ripped (not bulky or overly musclular like a bodybuilder, but ripped in a fitness girl way).  She also has some of the most beautiful long hair.  We have this kind of flirty thing going on and she is another one that is always asking were I am going to eat at because she is hungry, even though she nows damn well that I bring all of my meals everyday (lol, theses girsl really know how to strike up a conversation with me).  So we have this flirty thing going on.  She met this guy in halloween and was supposed to go out with him yesterday evening (but I keep telling her we should hang out......she ended up going out with one of her freinds to atalntic city....we talked before she left).  She says the guys is really rich and she doesn't like that because she is not materialistic.  So, the past couple of days she would keep saying "Pat, what should I do?  Should I go out with this guy?  I don't think I will like him, he is not into interesting things, ,
blah, blah, blah?"  I'm like "yeah, don't do it!!!  Let's go see a movie."  Anyway the other day she comes up to me and says "hey, there was some serious girl room talk going on about you yesterday."  I was like "what do you mean"  and she says "Oh, I was tlaking with a bunch of girls here that all want to hook up with you."  I am like "who?"  and she just puts on the cute as smile, giggles and walks away.

which girl do I make the move for????   both funny and have similiar things in common.  both hot. both in great shape.

what to do, what to do.........where is my cheesecake Jodi??  I need comfort food!!


----------



## Jodi (Nov 9, 2003)

Decisions Decisions Decisons    Its that the way it always works.  First you can't find a single person to spend time with then all of a sudden when your about to make the move and go for someone, they come out of the woodwork.

I say go for the client.  She sounds a bit more mature than this trainer friend.  You don't need someone playing games and although I can't say for sure, this trainer doesn't know what she really wants   Sounds like a player whether on purpose or not.  She sounds young. 

From what I know of you Funky your not the casual dater.  You don't date women after women after women for the sake of dating.  You find someone you like, can have a good time with and then you focus on that one person.  Thats why I think the client would be more of a match for you.  She is a few years older and at this age we don't play games.  We know what we want and if we find it we go for it.  I've had a ton of first dates and I can tell right away if this date is someone I would like to spend alot more time with.  As you know there haven't been many 2nd dates because if I don't see potential (meaning a long term possibility) so I don't go out with them again.  I don't date for the sake of dating either.  That's why I'm willing to bet that this client (being the same age as I) is kind of the same way.  We know what we want and when we find it, we go after it 

Ask her out to eat next week.  No excuses


----------



## P-funk (Nov 9, 2003)

thanks, for the advice.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 9, 2003)

How old is this trainer friend anyway?


----------



## perfecto (Nov 9, 2003)

hehe i just stopped by to checkout P-Funk's training journal and i read that whole thing, damm your a chic-magnet P-Funk, what more could a guy want than a whole bunch of PT chix talkin about him in the lockers, whilst in their bras and undies hehe. P-Funk you should have some serious fun with all of them !!! Trainers, clients, the whole kibang!! hehe just a thought


----------



## P-funk (Nov 9, 2003)

The trainer girl is my age, 24.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by perfecto *_
> hehe i just stopped by to checkout P-Funk's training journal and i read that whole thing, damm your a chic-magnet P-Funk, what more could a guy want than a whole bunch of PT chix talkin about him in the lockers, whilst in their bras and undies hehe. P-Funk you should have some serious fun with all of them !!! Trainers, clients, the whole kibang!! hehe just a thought



It is a good though perfecto, but, as strange as this may sound (especially in this day and age), I am not that kind of guy.  I don't like messing around with a whole bunch of girls and I don't like one night stands because I have always felt like shit the next day.  I am pretty paticular when it comes to girls, since I have wasted time in the past and since I am such a nice guy I have been walked all over and taken advantage of.  I will not settle for anyone that does not give me the same kind of respect I give them.


----------



## perfecto (Nov 9, 2003)

thats fine dude, people with that perspective always end up winning in the end, and besides most ppl who want to root 50 chix a week secretley just want to be loved, hugged and held hehehe


----------



## P-funk (Nov 9, 2003)

lol..........I just want someone to hold me.


----------



## perfecto (Nov 9, 2003)

In question with your 'chaos week' wat are your rep ranges like there? 8-10???

Im also not to sure about the differences between supersets, tri-sets, etc but ill have a look around and find out.

Also you have alot of funky names for exercises, like 'spider rows' and 'unilateral bla blaz' hehe i gotta get down wit the lingo..

Also to get to your knowledge in all of this bb stuff have you taken forms of schooling and education? im just asking cause ive been offered a job training people at a small gym and i thought this would be a great chance to learn alot more


----------



## perfecto (Nov 9, 2003)

Also one more Question, whatever happend to that fella named 'Yanick'???


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2003)

I totally agree with Jodi P-Funk. Go for it!!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by perfecto *_
> In question with your 'chaos week' wat are your rep ranges like there? 8-10???
> 
> Im also not to sure about the differences between supersets, tri-sets, etc but ill have a look around and find out.
> ...



Chaos week will be discussed in my next post.

If you are unsure about and exercise please ask.

I did take some classes but most of what I have learned about bodybuilding and nutrition is self taught.   I have no life so I read a lot.

Yanik does't post here anymore but I still see him around and train with him from time to time.





> I totally agree with Jodi P-Funk. Go for it!!



I don't know what to do.  I really like both of them but I can;t figure out which one likes me.  Actually, I have such poor self esteem, I still don;t think either of them like me.  I just find it hard to believe that someone can be interested in me.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2003)

Okay, this week is my "chaos training week".  There are many different ways to do chaos training and my version is a little more bastardized than what would be really catorgarized as "chaos training".  Basically the whole idea is to break the mold of what you are used to and train completely different.  I keep my training split the same but I do a lot more supersets, trisets and giant sets.  I don't adhere to a particular rep range.  Instead I just grab weight and go and let whatever happens happen.  The volume is high and the rest intervals are very low.  So here goes.....

11/10 chest; abs

Trained with one of my old training partners today.  LOL, all he did was bitch and complain about how fast we were going and the amount of volume.

triset
a. dumbell bench press 100x15, 100x8, 100x7
b. decline dumbell flyes 50x10, 50x8, 45x7
c. incline flyes 45x8, 45x5, 35x5

giant set
a. machine bench press 185x15, 185x6, 170x9
b. high cable crossover; plate#7x10, #7x10, #7x7
c. dips; bw x 6, x6, x6
d. pushups; bw x 5, x4, x3

peckdeck flyes
135x12
135x9
135x8
135x7
135x7

all under 40mins.


----------



## Leslie (Nov 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> 
> 
> I don't know what to do.  I really like both of them but I can;t figure out which one likes me.  Actually, I have such poor self esteem, I still don;t think either of them like me.  I just find it hard to believe that someone can be interested in me.




They all like you
Write their names down and pick them out of a hat

Seriously. Putting aside their hotness, bodies and hair- think about the time you share with them and their potential as a girlfriend. Which one do you have great conversations with? Not just fun flirting but actual simulating conversation? Which girl can you see yourself with long term? If you had to move but could make a wish and have one of the girls move to the same area as you- who would it be?

Its obvious they all have certain qualites that are attractive. You need to break them down and really see what it is about each girl that gets you going. Its also obvious your charm and modest personality has won the hearts of many cuties. Unfortuantely you must chose carefully as you dont want to end up dating more than 2 girls in the circle, then no one will want you

Good luck. Guess when it rains in NY, it pours


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 11, 2003)

Speaking as a fellow trainer....and I really respect your knowledge BTW when it comes to training, etc.  

I would never ask out a client, no matter how receptive they seemed to be.  There is a definite relationship line that should not be crossed there IMO, it carries way too many potential problems.  I have had women (and men, for that matter) hire me before because they want to simply hit on me and it's really hard to turn down, but it is the professional thing to do.  As soon as you ask her out you shouldn't be getting her to pay you for training anymore.  

As for the trainer friend, I say go for it!  That is clearly different, although it is like dating a coworker and carries its' own set of problems if things go sour.  Either that or go for the cougar .  They are a whole experience in themselves!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 11, 2003)

thanks for the replies.

Ponyboy, I know what you mean about dating coworkers.  I dated another trainer over the summer and it just went south from there.  Unfortunatly I also know what you are talking about when it comes to clients that want you to hit on them and flirt with you.  I have many 30 something women that I train that love to make comments to me and play games....lol, but that is all in good fun.

Basically I am still up in the air.  I train my client tomorrow morning so I will see how I feel then.   The trainer girl is cute and can be really flirty.  For example she knows how much I love long hair and really most women have shoulder length hair these days, but she has super long hair that goes down her back, almost to her but.  So she will put her hair down when i am around and wave it around and just tease me like that.  then she will say things like "I don;t know I think I am going to cut it"  and she knows I am going to say "what are you crazy?  Your hair is so pretty??"  GRRRR, women are so unfair.  She is my age, which is kind of young, and I think she wants to just play games more than anything (but I really love the games she plays).  The client is older, more stable and extremly smart, not that the other one isn't, but the client seems to be more down to earth and less about playing games......I don;t know, I'll probably just end up not dating either one of them..........lol


----------



## P-funk (Nov 11, 2003)

11/11 back (chaos day)

romanian deadlift -> bent over row (one totale rep is equal to one rep of deadlift followed by one rep of bent over row......aka really fucking tiring)
135x10
155x9
175x6
185x4

superset 
a. reverse grip chins; bw x 10, x 6, x 4, x5
b. spider row (aka t-bar row with a support bench for the chest) 
    2 plates x 10, x7, x7, x6

superset
a. wide grip pulldowns; plate#8x12, x11, x10
b. reverse grip pull downs; plate#12x4, plate#10x5, plate#8x5

superset
a. dumbell pullovers 80x12, x11, x8
b. rope straight arm pressdown; plate#8x10, x8, x8

back hyperextensions
bw + 25x10
bw + 45x10
bw + 45x10


----------



## Jodi (Nov 11, 2003)

Go for the client and skip the games.  Don't wuss out. 

Wait til you see my workout today.    I kicked ass


----------



## perfecto (Nov 11, 2003)

sorry for the ignorance but whats the difference between a giant set, tri set, super set?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 12, 2003)

superset- two exercises performed back to back with no rest inbetween them but rest after the second exercise is finished.

triset- three exercises performed back to back with no rest inbetween them but rest after the third exercise is finished.

giant- four or more exercises performed back to back with no rest inbetween them but rest after the final exercise is finished.

the exercises can be performed for antagonist muscle groups (ie bis and tris or back and chest).  Or as you can see I like to do them with the same muscle group.


----------



## perfecto (Nov 12, 2003)

oh sweet clear and simple


----------



## Yanick (Nov 12, 2003)

Yo Pat what is all this sappy ass love bullshit thats going on around here?  I came to your journal to try and get some ideas on ways to torture myself...instead i'm reading about you bitching that three chicks want to ride the Pat express.

Dude, chicks are like workout splits...they need to be cycled 

Let the flaming begin hehe.


----------



## perfecto (Nov 12, 2003)

Yanick: thats wierd shit man i just mentioned u a couple of posts ago, im like havnt seen that russian fella Yanick post ni thing in a while


----------



## perfecto (Nov 12, 2003)

btw : "death gotta be easy cause life is hard it will leave you physically mentally and emotionally scarred" ---> 50 cent - many men


----------



## PreMier (Nov 13, 2003)

*Subscribe*

I like your workout, and you have quite the interesting thread here


----------



## P-funk (Nov 15, 2003)

sorry guys, haven't p[osted in a while because I forgot to pay my phone bill and it got shut off.....lol .  So now I my up and running again.  I 'll try and post my workouts later.




> I like your workout, and you have quite the interesting thread here



thanks for stopping bye 



> Yo Pat what is all this sappy ass love bullshit thats going on around here? I came to your journal to try and get some ideas on ways to torture myself...instead i'm reading about you bitching that three chicks want to ride the Pat express.



Yan, stay the hell out of my journal you freak.....or I will come to your house and attack you lol


----------



## Yanick (Nov 15, 2003)

Perfecto,

i haven't posted on any boards for a while.  I stopped posting a lot (probably because i lost my job which is when i would usually be on a board) but i would stop in and read every once in a while.  Also bout the 50 cent quote...i know that know but when i made that sig i hadn't heard the song yet, thanks for the heads up though.

Pat,

bring it on you pansy


----------



## Jodi (Nov 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Yanick *_
> Yo Pat what is all this sappy ass love bullshit thats going on around here?  I came to your journal to try and get some ideas on ways to torture myself...instead i'm reading about you bitching that three chicks want to ride the Pat express.
> 
> *The Pat express*
> ...


----------



## P-funk (Nov 16, 2003)

alright, here are the workouts from the rest of the week that I have not posted yet because my phone line was turned off:

11/13 legs

triset
a. trap bar squats 225x8, x8, x8, x8
b. stiff leg deads 135x10, x8, x8, x8
c. leg press; 10 plates x 10, x8, x8, x8

superset
a. leg ext; plate# 12x12, x12, x12
b. lying leg curl 100x12, x12, x12

superset
a. 45 degree calf raises 220x15, x12, x10, x10
b. calf hops holding 10lb plates in each hand x60, x60, x50, x50


11/14 shoulders/traps

a. standing neutral grip dumbell press (shoulders rotated forward to hit the sagital plane) 45x20, 55x9, 55x8, 55x6
b. standing straight arm dumbell lateral raise 25x7, 20x6, 20x6, 20x5

superset
a. machine shoulder press, sitting backwards/facing the back pad; plate#9x10, plate#10x12, plate#10x8
b. reverse peck deck 120x12, x12, x10

superset
a. standing cable lateral raise 25x12, 25x10, x 25x11
b. bent over cable rear delt raises 15x10, 10x10, 10x10

barbell shrugs
314x12
375x8
375x8

I was working out with one of my freinds who is a huge guy and an ex-powerlifter.  After the workout we decided to ride the bike for 20min.  I swear to god you would have thought the world stopped when we both hopped on the bikes.  Clients were coming up to us saying "what the hell are you two doing on the bike?  You guys don't do cardio?" (he is a trainer also).  Then our manager wlks by and says "holy shit!!  You two are doing cardio together?  I gotta get a camera and take a picture of this."  To which my friend replied "Yeah, well you better take it quick because were both going to be fuckin' dead in 20min.!!"  LOL

11/15 arms

superset
a. olympic bar curls 95x12, x10, x8, x8
b. cambered bar skull crushers 95x10, 105x8, 105x8x 105x8

superset
a. reverse grip cable curl; plate#10x10, #8x15, #8x15
b. rope press down; plate#13x10, #11x12, #11x12

dumbell concentration curl
30x10
30x8
30x8

standing reverse grip overhead olympic bar tricep extensions
65x12
85x9
85x6


----------



## P-funk (Nov 16, 2003)

here is what a big fat ass like myself will be eating this week:

meal 1
8 egg whites
1 piece of cheddar
1c oats
10 flax caps

m2
2 turkey burgers
10oz sweetpotato

m3 (post workout)
prolab lean mass matrix MRP

m4
1can albacore
1tbsp mayo
1 apple
4 fish oil caps

m5
6oz chicken
1c brown rice
1/2c black beans

m6
2 scoops optimum whey
2 slices of wheat bread
2tbsp natty peanut butter
apple

m7
1.5c cottage cheese
4 fish oil caps
stawberries

totals
3394.5cals
303.5g protein (40%)
271g carbs (35%)
96.5g fat (25%)

If I am still hungry (which I usually am) I will throw in an apple in my last meal or more protein and/or fat somewhere along the day.  Cals fluctuate between 3400 and 4000 daily.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 16, 2003)




----------



## P-funk (Nov 16, 2003)

yup, a big pig............bw is 192lbs....almost there


----------



## Jodi (Nov 16, 2003)

Good for you!   How's your BF%


----------



## P-funk (Nov 16, 2003)

I don't know what the exact percentage is.  I can still flex and see abs and I still have shouler veins.  I feel like a big fat ass but my freind keeps telling me that I am still lean.  He thinks that because I have never carried this much mass I just feel fat.  If I had to guess I would say 12%, I can live with that.  I don't want to diet down until I know I will be big and not a skinny little bitch like 99% of all the guys in the gym that are "cutting".....It is like "what the fuck are you trying to cut?  You have no muscle already, what are you just oging to be skinny?"


----------



## Jodi (Nov 16, 2003)

So once you reach 200 what are you going to do then?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 16, 2003)

JUst sit around and be fat ofcourse......what does anyone do at 200lbs?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 16, 2003)

no, seriously, I hope to get to 200lbs and then start a precontest diet.  Or if i get there and have time, depending on how I look, I will keep bulking a little longer.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 16, 2003)

I wanna see pics   Given that your like me, vertically challenged,  you must be fucking huge!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 16, 2003)

well, I am a good 10lbs heavier than I was when you saw me.  People keep telling me that if I get any bigger I am going to be scary......lol


----------



## perfecto (Nov 16, 2003)

question: standing straight arm dumbell lateral raise's, are they to be performed with deadstraight arms or like a 15degree angle?

also, reverse grip cable/db curls, is that just doing curls with ure fists facing away from you? if so wat would be the benefit in that?

also, have you got any progress pics?

cheers


----------



## P-funk (Nov 16, 2003)

yes, the lateral raises are done with dead straight arms, no cheating.  It is much harder to aaply force when you have straight arms than when they are bent because inthat situation you are moving the resistance closer to the access of rotaition (your shoulder).

I don't have any recent pics, I have a couple form about 3 months ago, maybe even longer than that, where I am about 178lbs.  I need to remember to take some new ones though.

Biomechanics lesson when is comes to biceps:

there are three muscles flex the elbow (these are your biceps) they are the brachiallis, the biceps brachii and the brachioradiallis.
There are two bones in the forearm where these muscles attach, the radius and the unla.  the radius rotates over the ulna during pronation (palms down) and supination(palms up) of the forearm, the unla does not move.  The biceps brachii attaches medially to the radius and helps to pull the forerarm into supination while the brachioradiallis attaches laterally to the radius and pulls the forearm into pronation.  The brachiallis attaches to the ulna, it works in any position (pronation or supination) and is the main elbow flexor because the ulna does not move.  If I do things in a reverse grip then I am stressing the brachioradiallis because I am in pronation which is causing a shortening of the biceps brachii and a lengthening of the brachiallis alowing it to apply more force.


----------



## perfecto (Nov 16, 2003)

i was taught to never use a straight arm, even when doing side lateral raises etc, because it puts too much stress on your shoulder and could cause injury, but i guess this could have been wrong. 

i understand you have to use all sorts of grips on different exercises to hit different parts of a muscle, but you would not incorporate the reverse curl as a main exercise would you? your using it in order to mix your routine up am i right?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 16, 2003)

straight arm should not have any different effect on the shoulder than a bent arm, except for the fact that you have to use lighter weight with straight arms because you need to apply more force to move the weight.

Every time I train biceps I include an exercise for the brachioradiallis to make sure it gets worked.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 17, 2003)

back to the start of my training cycle with my heavy week.

11/17 chest/abs (5-8 rep range)
incline bench press
225x8
235x7
245x5
255x3+1

decline neutral grip dumbell press (elbows in to keep the shoulder in the sagital plane)
90x8
100x7
100x5

midcable crossover
70x10
80x8
90x5

incline dumbell flyes
60x8
70x5
70x5

that's all, short and sweet today.....feeling to depressed to go for more volume.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 17, 2003)

Hey what kind of supplimentation are you on..?  Also whats got ya down man.. Sounds like you are doin really good training wise.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 17, 2003)

Supplements:

creatine (when bulking I do 10g a day but I ran out)
multi vitamin
vitamin c
b complex
EFAs (fish and flax oil)
ZMA (right now I have muscletech acetabolan III because I got it cheap.  when it runs out I will go with a cheaper brand or just make my own)
CLA

Thanks, I feel like am doin; well training wise also, I have made gfreat gains.  If that was all I needed to be happy then life would be simple.  unfortunatly my depression stems from other areas of my life.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 18, 2003)

11/18 back (5-8 rep range)

romanian deadlift
225x8
275x6
315x5

bent over row
185x8
185x8
185x6
(should have been using 205 or 215lbs for the rows but my lower back was fried after the deads so I couldn't really stabalize myself.  I always tell myself that I will never again do heavy deadlifts and heavy bent over rows on the same day because of the strain on the lower back and I never hold myself to it.....I am a creature of habit)

close grip pull ups
bw + 10x8
bw + 20x7
bw + 25x7
bw + 35x5

wide grip pull ups
bw x 5
bw x 5

wide grip seated cable row
plate#11x8
plate#13x8
plate#13x8

decline barbell pullover
70x8
90x7
90x8


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 18, 2003)

Workouts are looking great man!! Looking forward to some pics.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 18, 2003)

thanks, my workout felt really good today.

I keep forgetting to bring my camerea to work so I can get my pics.  I am really busy, trying to find a new apt.  to move to for december so hopefully once that is out of the way I will have a clear head to remember all the little things I have neglected to do over the past few weeks.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 18, 2003)

Good luck with apartment searching! I know that can be a bitch. My apartment is way to expensive now (keep raising rent) but I stay because I don't feel like looking again and moving!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 18, 2003)

Yeah, I am trying to move form brooklyn to the Upper eastside which is super expensive.  I am going to have to get a second job so that I can affored to live there and maybe even a third so that I can try and pay for college to work on my masters hopefully starting this summer.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 18, 2003)

Why are you wanting to move?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 19, 2003)

I want to move to be closer to work and because my roomate is moving out december first and I don't want another roomate and I have no need, or money, for a two bedroom apt with a living room.


----------



## oaktownboy (Nov 19, 2003)

let me get this straight...u are a personal trainer, have ur own apartment, and also attend college???geez,


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Yeah, I am trying to move form brooklyn to the Upper eastside which is super expensive.  I am going to have to get a second job so that I can affored to live there and maybe even a third so that I can try and pay for college to work on my masters hopefully starting this summer.



How much do PT's make in New Yawk anyway?  If you don't want to answer, feel free....but I'm interested to know compared to here in Canada.  

Good job buddy...I'm working two jobs now myself to pay for school so that I can eventually get my MSc.  Not that I haven't already taken seven years of school....


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 20, 2003)

What are you working to get your masters in?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 20, 2003)

> let me get this straight...u are a personal trainer, have ur own apartment, and also attend college???geez,



lol, yeah, is there something wrong with that?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 20, 2003)

> let me get this straight...u are a personal trainer, have ur own apartment, and also attend college???geez,



lol, yeah, is there something wrong with that?



> How much do PT's make in New Yawk anyway? If you don't want to answer, feel free....but I'm interested to know compared to here in Canada.



It depoends omn were you work really.  At the club they charge $70/hr but I only see $23 of that .  I used to work at a club in brooklyn that charged $40/hr and I saw $22 of it, so at least they were cutting me half.  If I go to someones apartment to train them or take them to a provate training gym I charge them the full $70 and get it in cash.   There are other really high society clubs that charge a lot of money.



> What are you working to get your masters in?



I am going to work on my MS in nutrition science and biochemistry.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 20, 2003)

11/20 legs (5-8 rep range)

No one will train legs with me anymore, and it is even rare that anyone will treain anything with me.  I have burned out everyone in the gym and they clain they just can't keep up with me.  It kind of sucks because I would love to have a spot on all my sets of squats.  Oh well.

Today was a brutal workout................I was having another day of depression (I have a lot of those if you haven't noticed) so I needed to get in the gym and bust my ass.....here we go:

squats
225x7 (warm up...not to failure.....not even close)
275x2 (warm up)
275x2 (warm up)
315x2 (warm up)
315x3 (warm up)
365x2 (warm up)
405x1(warm up)
ah, now i am ready for some working sets
275x6
225x8
225x7
185x8
185x8
135x15

straight leg deadlifts (standing on top of bench)
135x8
185x6
(now standing on floor)
185x6
185x6
185x6
185x6
185x6

seadted machine adduction
100x10
100x10
100x10

seated leg curl
155x9
155x9
155x9

lying leg curls
110x7
120x5
drop set 120x4, 100x4

leg extension
plate#15x8
plate#17x6
stack x 5

seated calf raises
4 plates x 8
4 plates and one quarter plate x6
4 plates and one quarter plate x6
4 plates and one quarter plate x6
4 plates and one quarter plate x6
4 plates and one quarter plate x6
4 plates and one quarter plate x6


----------



## PreMier (Nov 20, 2003)

DAMN, thats a lot of squatting   I found that when I do extensions first it really warms up my leg muscles, and is eaqsier to squat heavy.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 20, 2003)

I don;t like extensions first because I am not able to squat heavy after them.  I did 3 min. on the bike as a warm up also.  I would rather just do heavy singles for a warm up and then drop down to a comfortable weight and do ass to the grass squats for reps.  The heavy singles recruit more muscle fibers than the leg extensions do, so not only do the really wamr me, they fire up a lot of motor units.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 21, 2003)

11/21 delts/traps/abs (5-8 rep range)

standing olympic bar overhead press
155x8
175x6
185x5
185x4+1

standing straight arm dumbell lateral raise
30x7
30x6
30x5
20x8
20x8

prone incline rear delt flyes with rotation at top
20x8
25x8
30x6
30x6
30x6

seated neutral grip dumbell front raise
30x5
30x5

reverse peck deck
135x8
150x8
150x8

cable lateral raise
30x8
35x7
35x6

olympic bar upright rows
115x8
115x8
115x8

behind back barbell shrugs
185x12
185x12
185x12
185x12


----------



## oaktownboy (Nov 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> lol, yeah, is there something wrong with that?


nothing wrong just amazed


----------



## oaktownboy (Nov 21, 2003)

isn't that a lot of sets just for shoulders?


> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> 11/21 delts/traps/abs (5-8 rep range)
> 
> standing olympic bar overhead press
> ...


----------



## P-funk (Nov 21, 2003)

yes it is a lot of sets for shoulders......I almost always train with high volume.....look at how many sets of squats I did yesterday.


----------



## oaktownboy (Nov 21, 2003)

where does it get to the point of overtraining?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 21, 2003)

It doesn't.......I am from the school that believes there is no such thing as overtraining, there is only under recovery.  I am fully recovered before I train a given muscle group again, that is why everything gets hit once a week.  Also, I have conditioned myself to high volume, much like a marathon runner.  Marathon runners don't just start out running 26.2 miles, they slowley build up to it over the years and condition their bodies to handle a given level of stress, anything less than that given level of stress and they are just standing still.  I have been training with high volume for years and it has always worked for me.  I also think that most people, for some reason, really blow the whole volume thing out of the water and get so afraid of overtraining.  If you do 50sets just make sure your nutrition is perfect and you get enough sleep and recovery will happen.....I hate having the volume debate on this board because peopl here are so lame about it (either that or they are just a bunch of wimps that can't train to save thier lives).


----------



## P-funk (Nov 22, 2003)

11/22 bi's/tri's/forearms/abs (5-8 rep range)

olympic bar curls
115x5
105x8
105x6
105x5

decline cambered bar skull crushers
115x8
125x7
125x6
125x4+1

preacher curls
95x8
95x6
95x5

straight bar press downs
plate#8x8
plate#9x5
plate#7x8

rope cable curls
plte#12x8
stack x 5
plate#13x7

dips
bw + 45x8
bw + 90x8
bw + 135x4

prone incline dumbell curls
25x15
25x12

unilateral overhead dumbell tricep extensions
25x15
25x14

weird situation came up as I was doing dips:

I was doing dips with 3 plates and the whole time this old lady, probably in her 50s, was on the elliptical and watching me and smilling.  Then I get done and she starts with the questions......here we go:

lady:  Why do you hang weight on your waist??  To make yourself heavier?

me:  Yeah (duh??)......It is to easy with jsut my body weight.

lady:  Does it hurt your back?  It looks like it would hurt your back?

me:  No, it doesn't hurt my back (geez, shut the hell up).

lady:  How much does each one of those weigh?

me: 45lbs

lady: (now really smiling)  You could just hang me on your waist!!

me:  (hanging my head in disgust)....hahahahaha......(yuck)


----------



## Jodi (Nov 22, 2003)

You attract all types eh?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 22, 2003)

I guess so, unfortunatly I don't atract any of the girls I really like.......lol............such is life I guess.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 22, 2003)

What happened to the other girls?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 22, 2003)

well, my client is away, travelling for the rest of the month.  The other trainer girl is still around.  I don;t think she likes me like that though so I don;t want to press it.  I may go to this party tonight that I know she is going to be at but it it really far in the city and I don;t know if I feel like going all the way out there and all the way back.  the problem is that I really, really like that girl now.  Every time we talk and hang out she impresses me more.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 22, 2003)

ps I just saw your pics at avantlabs..........you look great.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 22, 2003)

Thanks 

Which girl do you REALLY like, the client or the trainer?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 22, 2003)

the trainer......she is really sweet and really funny and we have a lot of stuff in common.   She is also really jacked, her body is so bangin'


----------



## perfecto (Nov 24, 2003)

LOL at the old lady comments


----------



## P-funk (Nov 24, 2003)

11/24 chest,abs (high rep week......8-15 reps)

decline dumbell press
95x15
100x10
100x8
90x8
75x10

flat bench dumbell flyes
50x15
50x15
50x14

neutral grip machine press
155x14
155x10
140x10
125x12
125x13

peck deck
150x15
150x12
150x10
150x10


----------



## P-funk (Nov 25, 2003)

11/25 back (8-15 rep day)

reverse grip pull ups
bw x 13
bw x 10
bw x 8

sumo deadlifts (I hate this exercise)
135x12
185x8
185x8

spider rows (aka the crappy t-bar row with the chest support)
2 plates x 15
2 plates and one quater plate x 15
3 plates x 10
3 plates x 10
(those are 45lb plates)

close grip cable row
plate#12x15
plate#12x10
plate#10x10
plate#10x10

wide grip pulldowns
plate#8x15
plate#10x12
plate#10x12

hyperextensions
bw + 45x12
bw + 45x12
bw + 45x12

I am going to abolosh my chaos week and only go with my heavy (strength....5-8rep week) and my light (hypertrophy.......8-15rep week).  I will do things like super sets and giant sets within these weeks as I see fit.  However, I would much rather save this type of high energy training for when I go pre contest since the energy expenditure requirments are so much greater.  Right now I am putting on good size with my heavy and light weeks so I will stick with that through December at least.  I am also going to stop doing deadlifts on back  day (and after today maybe even give up sumo deads altogether as I don;t feel the form lends itself to my body type (short and stocky) as much as the romanian deadlift does.) and alternate them with squats every other week on leg day.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 27, 2003)

11/27 legs (8-25 rep day)

Had a new trianing partner today.  One of the trainers form the gym said yesterday that he wanted to come in and work legs with me today.  So we really killed it, lots of sets and the intensity was crazy, we were really moving.  He had to sit down and he even droped a set of squats from his routine because he said he felt to sick and that was the most volume he has ever done for a given exercise.  He then said "now I know why no one else willl work legs with you."  lol

fron squats
185x12
205x8
205x8
210x8
135x12
135x12
135x12
135x12
135x12
135x12

seated leg curl
155x15
170x15
170x11
140x12
(we were really moving at here.  after my third set of leg curls I started to get cold sweats and felt sick!!!  I loved every minute of it....my training partner just sat down and said he needed a break)

dumbell stiff leg deadlifts
40x15
40x15
40x15
40x15

dumbell walking lunges
bw + 30 x 20yrds
bw + 30 x 20yrds
(my boxer shorts ripped right in half during this exercise.....lol)

45 degree calf raises
200x20
200x12
160x13
160x10
140x11


----------



## PreMier (Nov 27, 2003)

LoL, many a times have I ran to the can for too much squatting 

Keep up the good work


----------



## oaktownboy (Nov 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> 11/27 legs (8-25 rep day)
> 
> (my boxer shorts ripped right in half during this exercise.....lol)


i feel ya bro...my boxers have ripped on several occasions when doing very heavy squats and elevated lunges


----------



## oaktownboy (Nov 27, 2003)

btw what do u use for front squats? smith machine, barbell, if it is barbell, how do you hold that much weight in ur arms?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 27, 2003)

I NEVER USE THE SMITH MACHINE!!!!!  IT IS A PIECE OF SHIT COAT RACK IN MY OPINION.

I  use a barbell.  How do I hold it??  Just like you normally would, acoss my front delts.  I just have worked up in weight over the years so I am able to hold weight like that.  This was my light day though, if I was going heavy I may try and hit 225lbs or more for a front squat.  Sometimes I try and hold the bar in a rack position, the way it lays when you do something like a hang clean, it is harder this way and I have to go lighter though because I don't have great flexability in my forearms yet so they end up getting sore really quick.


----------



## oaktownboy (Nov 27, 2003)

i tried front squats, but when i added on the big weight i felt less off an emphasis on my quads..all my energy was going to trying to hold the bar across my shoulders..dunno....?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 27, 2003)

after you get the control down and the proper postural alingment, which is a but different than a regular back squat, they are a great exercise for the quads.


----------



## oaktownboy (Nov 27, 2003)

isn't the stance the same?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 27, 2003)

yes the stance is the same but the posture is a bit different, you need to be as little more upright when loading the spine from the front otherwise you will end up falling forward.  There is more postural control involved here.


----------



## oaktownboy (Nov 27, 2003)

so i shouldn't stick my ass out as far,,i should be leaner forward  a little bit more?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 28, 2003)

no don't lean forward more, you will lose your balance because that is were the weight is loaded oin your body.  If anything try to stay more upright so that you are pulling the weight back closer to your center of gravity.  This exercise can be a real pain if you don't have a strong lower back so make sure that your core is strong before you start to go heavy.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 28, 2003)

11/28 delts/traps/abs (8-15 rep day)

standing dumbell millitary press
65x12
65x11
65x7
55x9
dropset 55x7, 35x7
dropset 55x8, 35x7

standing dumbell lateral raise (straight arm)
20x12
20x10
15x13
15x12
15x10
15x9

bent over seated rear delt raises
20x12
20x12
20x12
20x12
20x12
20x12

cable lateral raises
15x15
15x15
15x15

reverse peck deck
120x12
120x12
120x12

dumbell shrugs
100x15
100x15
100x15
100x15
100x8 (lost grip)


----------



## P-funk (Nov 29, 2003)

11/29 bi's/tri's/forearms (8-15 rep day)

alteranting dumbell incline curls
30x15
35x9
35x8

rope pressdowns
plate#7x15
plate#7x10
plate#5x10

cambered bar preacher curls
75x13
75x8
45x20
45x15

dumbell skull crushers
40x15
40x10
30x13
20x16

dumbell hammer curls
25x20
25x18
25x12

neutral grip unilateral cross body cable tricep extension
plate#4x18
plate#4x13+2
plate#3x15

high cable curl
plate#5x15
palte#4x15

overhead two hand dumbell tricep extension
50x30
70x12


----------



## P-funk (Nov 30, 2003)

OKay, 4 more weeks or so of bulking......this is going to be my final attempt to get up to 200lbs (unless the show I choose to do is far enough away that I can bulk for a few more weeks).  Here is my diet:

m1
10 egg whites
1 piece of cheddar cheese
1 tbsp flax
1c oats

m2
1 can albacore tuna
1 tbsp flax
1 hardboiled egg
1 apple

m3 (half way through my workout I will start sipping this until my workout is over)
2 scoops optimum nutrition whey protein
1 scoop optimum nutrition pre-load creatine (w/ dextrose)
(*note- this is the first time in a while that I am doing post workout insulin spike but I decided to go with it here because I really want to make sure the creatine gets in there so that it can hopefully help in the weight gain)

m4
8oz chicken breast
2 hardboiled eggs
2 shredded wheat biscuts (or 6oz sweetpotato)

m5
prolab lean mass matrix MRP
2 shredded wheat biscuts

m6
2 turkey burgers
2 pieces of wheat bread
1 apple

m7
1.5c cottage cheese
strawberries

totals
3404 cals
348.5g protein (45%)
251g carbs (30%)
98.5g fat (25%)

If I am still hungry I will add some nuts or another apple or two in there to up the cals.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 30, 2003)

> m3 (half way through my workout I will start sipping this until my workout is over)
> 2 scoops optimum nutrition whey protein
> 1 scoop optimum nutrition pre-load creatine (w/ dextrose)
> (*note- this is the first time in a while that I am doing post workout insulin spike but I decided to go with it here because I really want to make sure the creatine gets in there so that it can hopefully help in the weight gain)


 Good luck 

This whole bulking thing scares the fuck out of me.    I'm still not spiking though


----------



## P-funk (Nov 30, 2003)

Yeah, bulking doesn't scare me.  If anything I would rather be big and thick then a skinny little biatch.......(not reffering to you ....I am speaking about guys that are afraid to bulk up).  If I was a women I would be scared to bulk also.  I just say don't worry about it.  You are smart and know how to diet so you just need to take the bulking phase on the chin and suck it up.  I can't tell you how many guys I see try and bulk up and then realize they don't know how to diet, and in most cases they don't know how to eat properly anyways, and end up just being fat and upset.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 30, 2003)

I do know how to diet but I'm still scared.  I'm afraid I'm gonna look like a  

I know I need to calm down but its still scary.  Damn, I'm still bloated from Turkey day   and usually I would cut right after a cheat to fell better but I started bulking so I still feel like a fat cow.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 30, 2003)

Don't worry, you are anyhting but(t) a fat cow.

No seriously, I think you are just like some girls at work that I help.  They are skinny and in great shape, like you are, and they are always worried about their diet and there "figure".  I think you don't realize how good your metabolism is after years of solid diet and trianing.  You have a lot of muscle and work out hard as hell, it would be really hard for you to put on a REAL lb. of fat.  You are going to build a lot of muscle.

How was your turkey day?  Did your boyfreind come to vist?


----------



## Jodi (Nov 30, 2003)

Oh, I put on fat pretty easy.    Trust me on that one.   Sad but true.  You'd think my metabolism would skyrocket by now but Ohhh Nooooo, not me, its as slow as the day I started all this. 

Turkey Day was great.  My boyfriend left this morning   but he will be back in 3 weeks and 2 days   That's when I'm moving  

How was your T-Day?  You didn't go home did you?  What did you do instead?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 30, 2003)

No, unfortunatly I was not able to make it home for thaksgiving.  I did go one of the other trainers apartments for thanksgiving dinner though.  It was me, him and this other lady that we work with (she does membership sales).  I was really fucking weird..lol.  He had just gotten divorced a few months ago and when he found out that I wasn't going he home he invited me over.  I hate going to other peoples homes on holidays but I felt like it may help him out to have people there since it is his first holiday seaon alone.  The worst part is that I felt bad about eating like a fat pig at his apartment so I was very conservative in my eating.  But, my mom will (and always does when I don't come home) cook me thanksgiving dinner on christmas day....god bless her.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 30, 2003)

That's cute   So your going home in a few weeks for Christmas then eh?  Well, I'll wave to you as I drive through Ohio on my way to Michigan with my moving truck   Actually I'm leaving the day after Christmas and then we are stopping at Scott's parents in Michigan to say hi for Christmas and then off to AZ to the warm, sunny weather 

You don't even want to know what I cooked for T-Day   I don't even want to think about what I cooked anymore or I WILL be a  just from thinking about it.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 30, 2003)

what did you cook??


----------



## Jodi (Nov 30, 2003)

Caramel Kahlua Toffee Crunch Choc cake (I made it up dont have a real name for it  )
Cashew Brittle
Chocolate Torte
Turtle Brownies
Apple Pie (all homemade)


----------



## P-funk (Nov 30, 2003)

holy shit!!!!!  Cashew brittle!!!!


----------



## Jodi (Nov 30, 2003)

What?  You never had cashew brittle?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 30, 2003)

no


----------



## Jodi (Nov 30, 2003)

Send me your address.  Maybe I'll make you some for Christmas


----------



## P-funk (Nov 30, 2003)

okay!!!


----------



## Pepper (Nov 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> What?  You never had cashew brittle?



Do you have a recipe? That sounds  good.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 30, 2003)

Sure 

1 C. Sugar
1/2 C. Light Corn Syrup
1.5 C. Roasted Cashews
1 tsp. Butter
1 tsp. Pure Vanilla Extract
1 tsp. Baking Soda

Grease cookie sheet and set aside.  stir together sugar and syrup in a 1.5 quart casserole dish.  Microwave on high for 4 mins. Stir in cashews  Microwave on high for  an additional 3-5 mins until brown.  Add butter and vanilla and stir.  Microwave for an additional 1-2 mins.  Cashews will be lightly browned and syrup very hot.  Remove from microwave.  Stir baking soda into cashew mixture.  Stir gently until light andn foamy.  Pour mixture onto prepared cookie sheet and let cool for 30-60 mins.  Whe brittle is completely cooled, gently flex the cookie sheet to remove brittle.  Break apart and place in airtight container.  Will last for several weeks.  Make about 1 pound


----------



## Pepper (Nov 30, 2003)




----------



## P-funk (Dec 1, 2003)

12/1/03 chest/abs (5-8 reps)

this was such a shitty day.  It was filled with nothing  but deppresion and anger and I though the workout would help take my mind of things but I guess I wasn;t in it all the way so the workout suffered, I am not pleased with the weights I was using here for my heavy week.  I have such a headache right now and my blood pressure is throught the roof........really stressed out.  I am on the verge of either a heart attack or spontaneus hunam combustion, what ever comes first.  Here is the crappy workout:

bench press
275x5 (really wanted 8 here)
275x4 (damn it that sucked)
245x5 (confirming the fact that I am a bitch)
drop set 225x5, 135x7, 45x14 (thank god that is over)

neutral grip 15 degree incline dumbell bench press
90x4 (holy shit what is wrong with me)
75x6
75x6

high cable crossover
plate#8x8
plate#9x7
plate#9x6
plate#7x9
plate#7x8

dumbell swiss ball flyes (pump exercsise....went for high reps)
45x15
45x12
45x11
45x10

pathetic!!


----------



## Jodi (Dec 1, 2003)

> I am on the verge of either a heart attack or spontaneus hunam combustion, what ever comes first.


Why?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 1, 2003)

stressed out......trying to find an apartment (*side note....my roomate is moving out this week and taking his computer so if I dissapear for awhile don't worry, I shall return once I figure out were I am going), have very little money.  Tired of scaping by in life.....no money, no life, no health insurance.  Probably going to have to get a second job (really don;t want to do that).  Can't stand society at the moment.....people treat me like shit..........just overall, pretty disgusted with my life and what I have made for myself this far........how are you??


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 1, 2003)

First of all, if those poundages confirm that your a bitch- what the hell you calling me? 

What's up man? Is it school, work, the girls or finding an apartment? I'm pretty stressed with school right now. Sometimes I lay on the couch with my feet up and put a hat or towel over my head so it's completely dark. Helps me think better and sometimes calm myself down to a more rational place. We are here if you want to talk!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 1, 2003)

Whoops, we posted at the same time.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 1, 2003)

actually, I am not in school right now.  I am thinking about going back in the summer to begin work on my masters however I keep stressing myself out and I can;t bring myself to apply.  I get really scared and end up calling my father and telling him that I can;t do it because I am afraid of failing all of my classes....I don;t think I am smart enough to get my masters in nutrition science and I am really afraid of being a failure.  I am so upset because I feel like I have already been a failure up to this point and I don;t want him to help me pay for more school only to have him dissapoint me.  The apartment is really stressing me out now also as well as the money needed to get an aparment.  The girls are always stressing me out and I just walk around all day feeling like a loser.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 1, 2003)

Well you gotta take it one thing at a time. I think you should get your Masters, but wait until your a little more stable apartment wise IMO. I've read alot of your posts and half of them are over my head. I think your definately smart enough to get your Masters. Especially when I look at people around me and relatives who have their masters, I put you up above them! My wife is working on hers right now and it's not as bad as she thought it would be. Just gotta put in the time. I'm working on my associates right now, can't even imagine getting to my Masters. 

Dude, your not a loser and you have got to stop thinking that your are! I bet you are very appealing to ladies, but that attitude is not appealing to anyone! You might be afraid of failing and other things, but that doesn't make you a loser and you know that! Being afraid of failing is normal with most people, certainly is with me. But you still have to take that leap and land wherever it throws you. That's part of what life is about.

I would really suggest that you get involved in a Church, or if that doesn't fit in your beliefs, then some charity or something that helps other people. You need to take the focus off of yourself a bit (I'm talking about the whole loser complex) and help some other people some. Will do loads for your confidence and how you percieve the world around you!


----------



## Jodi (Dec 1, 2003)

OMG Funky..........first BREATH.....In.........Out............In.............Out

How in the world could you consider yourself a failure?  Everyday you help people and provide motivation to all your clients.  Everyday you keep yourself in a healthy regimen by working out and eating right.  You've told me yourself how great your parents are and I highly doubt that either of them consider you a failure.  You packed up, moved a few states away into a big city, you got yourself a job and friends and your going to continue with school.  No parent could ever look at you as a failure. 

As far as failing out of school.............YAH RIGHT!!!  You are by far the smartest members/moderators on this board.  Your knowledge is impecible and people look up to you here and at your job.

We've all had financial troubles and yes, it sucks.  Just do your best to get by and bigger and better things will come your way.

Don't be so down on yourself.  Your doing great.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 1, 2003)

It is hard for me to see myself as anything but a failure, regadless of what others say about me.  I have gone through darker times than this.  When I was in college working on my BA of music performance at Berklee college of music in Boston, I put so much pressure on myself to be a great guitar player.  I sat in my room for 8 hours a day and practiced.  When you practice you literaly work on everything you are not good at.  Imagine sitting in a room....alone.....for 8-10hrs at a time....focusing on everything you are bad at.  I was an emotional wreck.  I went through periods of not speaking at all.....I would sit there and cry.....I would tell myself how bad I was at everything.  I hated Boston because of the fact that I had put so much pressureon myself to be a great musician.  This had totally wrecked my life.  I never see myself in a positive light anymore.  All I do is criticize and focus on what I can;t do or what I do wrong.  I have all this self inflicted pressure on myself and I don;t know how to get away form it.  In college it was the worst....to the point were my father told me that my mom, all the way home in cleveland, would cry and get upset because she was afraid that I was going to kil myself.  I am so unhappy with myself all the time that it brings me down.  I usually can fake it through the day and pretend to be happy because I hate having people ask me what's wrong but the last couple weeks I have been really getting down.....I don;t think I can hide it anymore.

(hmm, maybe I should delet this.....I almost never talk about this stuff.)


----------



## Jodi (Dec 1, 2003)

No, Don't delete this you need to talk about stuff like this.  Trust me I know.  If you don't then you blow up and cause more damage than if you just let it out as needed.

First you need to find what it is that is making you unhappy.  I know the money and apartment issues don't help but it goes deeper than this.  

I certainly know depression and what havoc it does to you.  Finding the answer to all your problems is not the way to solve it.  Work on one thing at a time.  Dig deep, find the root and work your way up from there.  

Think of the positive things in your life.  Your accomplishments, your goals, your friends.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 1, 2003)

thanks, I guess I just have a lot of things I need to think about.  I really don't know what it is that makes me unhappy.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 1, 2003)

It took me a while to find it too but when I did, I started changing things in my life.  I still suffer from some of the depression but I get by and I try to work on those things.  

Friends and family can listen, provide advice and support but only YOU can make the changes to make you happier.  

I told you I'll listen anytime.  You have my number, email and my aim.  Anytime you need to talk just let me know.  I know its hard but sometimes just talking and having someone listen can do wonders.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 1, 2003)

Ditto that here P-funk! On a side note, one you may not want to hear. I work in an ER and see stuff like this all the time, especially being in DC. Depression can sometimes be more than self-inflicted. You really may want to talk to a professional about how you feel and how you've felt in the past. They may be able to do more for you than you think. Something to consider. I like you P-funk and don't want to see you hurting like this! :"


----------



## oaktownboy (Dec 1, 2003)

school can be a bitch...trust me i live in oakland and go to school in Walla Walla,WA. that is a fucking change...how can u call urself a loser? u one of the smartest guys on this forum..and no u won't flunk...it is not that easy..u are way underestimating urself bro...check my PM


----------



## PreMier (Dec 2, 2003)

Sorry to heat that life is treating you hard right now...  I have a question to ask of you.  Well, its more like asking you about "A Classic Time W. Co."


----------



## P-funk (Dec 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Sorry to heat that life is treating you hard right now...  I have a question to ask of you.  Well, its more like asking you about "A Classic Time W. Co."



lol, how do you know that name??  Did you work there when I did, or are you a freind of Yanick's??  Or are you Yanick signed in under another name??


----------



## P-funk (Dec 2, 2003)

12/2 back (5-8 reps)

bent over rows
205x8
215x6
215x5
215x4

wide grip pull up
bwx8
bwx8
bwx8
bwx5

neutral grip machine row
190x8
190x7
190x6

reverse grip pull downs
plate#12x8
plate#13x8
plate#14x7

unilateral cable rows (seated woth elbow high in the transverse plane)
plate#5x8
plate#6x8

hypers (holding weight behind head)
bw + 10x10
bw + 25x8
bw + 25x8
bw + 25x8


----------



## Jodi (Dec 2, 2003)

Wish I could work back 

How you feeling today Funky?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 2, 2003)

why can't you work back??  Already to huge!!

I feel the same today.....actaully I now feel a little bit worse because with all my stress and upset feelings I just was on the phone with my dad and I ended up yelling at him, which I feel really bad about.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 2, 2003)

Oh Funky............then you should call him back.  It may make you feel better.  You never want to hang up the phone with your loved ones angry.  

I have a thoratic lumbar strain   Did it the other day doing Good Mornings


----------



## PreMier (Dec 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> lol, how do you know that name??  Did you work there when I did, or are you a freind of Yanick's??  Or are you Yanick signed in under another name??




No, I didnt work there, and no I am not Yanick nor am I Yanick sighned under a different name, nor am I a friend of Yanick. 

I belong to another forum, and I had your quote in my sig there.  The "If your mind can conceive it and your heart can believe it then you can achieve it." quote.  A member on the forum by the name of X~Factor said he knew you.  I dont know his real name, but he worked with you there I guess.  Anyways he says "Hello!"


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 2, 2003)

How weird man!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Oh Funky............then you should call him back.  It may make you feel better.  You never want to hang up the phone with your loved ones angry.
> 
> I have a thoratic lumbar strain   Did it the other day doing Good Mornings



I am sorry to hear that.  I try and stay away from goodmornings, they are kellier on the spine.  Hope you get well soon.

Premier, which forum is this?  I don't know anyone that would be signed in under the name x-factor.  That is strange that they recognized the signature.  I can;t think of who this could be since the place I worked at was small and Yanick and I were the only ones into bodybuilding and he is the only one that would know that I have a signature like that.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 3, 2003)

And the mystery continues...


----------



## PreMier (Dec 3, 2003)

LoL, I have a name for you   Lets see... first he drives an explorer...  know now?  Its Ray!  He is on Explorerforum.com


----------



## P-funk (Dec 3, 2003)

holy shit...........ray!!!!!!  How did he know recognize that signature as mine??  Fuckin' ray.......lol, explorerforum.com....hahaha, that is so ray.....his damn explorer.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 3, 2003)

He knew it was you because I gave credit where credit is due 

Example of my old sig: "If your mind can conceive it and your heart can believe it then you can achieve it."  Posted by P-funk on IM forum.

Someone else on EF liked it too, so it is in their sig now, thats why I dont use it anymore


----------



## P-funk (Dec 3, 2003)

lol............man, I would always tell ray to join this forum and he never did.  I would love to here form him again, I used to bust his chops about training all the time.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 3, 2003)

I gave him the link to this thread.  I dont think he wants to join the forum, but ya never know... LoL

You could always jump on over to EF.com and say hi to him there   Hit me up if ya do, my name is Premier over there as well.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 3, 2003)

I would have to join and dare I say it.....I HATE CARS!!!!.......sorry, do you hate me??


----------



## PreMier (Dec 3, 2003)

LoL, no   I hate cars sometimes... But since I have no mass transit(I do but it sucks) where I live, I have to drive my explorer.  Plus you do something I love... LIFTING 

I am not into it like some of the people over there, but I have learned a lot about my vehicle so I dont have to pay a mechanic to work on it.  Now if I could only find the time to do so...  Always in the gym


----------



## P-funk (Dec 4, 2003)

12/3/03 legs (5-8 rep day)
romanian deadlifts
225x8
275x8
315x3
315x3
315x3

unilateral leg press
6 plates x 8
6 plates x 8
6 plates x 8
6 plates x 8

dumbell straight leg dead lift
90x8
100x8
100x8
100x8
100x8
(shitty gym only has dumbell to 100lbs.....grr......need more weight!!)

lying leg curls
130x8
130x8
115x8
90x10

leg extension
stack x 8
stack x 8
stack x 8

seated calf raises
4 plates and one 25lb plate x 8
5 plates x 6
5 plates x 6
5 plates x 6
drop set
5 plates x5, 4 plates x6, 3 plates x 6, 2 plates x6, 1 plate x12


----------



## P-funk (Dec 7, 2003)

12/5 shoulders/traps/abs (5-8 rep day)

olympic bar millitary press
185x5
185x5
185x5
185x5
195x3+1

dumbelllateral raises
30x8
35x5
30x6
30x7
30x7
30x7

seatedbent over rear delt dumbell raises
30x8
35x8
35x8
35x8
35x8
35x8

reverse peck deck
150x8
165x8
165x6

unilateral behind back lateral cable riase (no rest inbetween sets)
plate#5x6
plate#5x6
plate#5x5

barbell shrus
325x8
365x6
365x5


12/6 arms (5-8 rep day)

cabered bar curls
85x8 (wamr up)
105x8
115x5
105x8

dips
bw + 90x8 (warm up)
bw + 135x7
bw + 135x5
bw + 135x5

cable curls (cambered bar ext.)
plate#11x8
plate#12x8
plate#13x8
plate#14x8
stack x 8

olympic bar skull crushers
115x8
125x6
125x5
125x5
125x5

dembell preacher curls
30x8
40x7
40x6
pump set 25x18

v-bar press downs
plate#10x10
plate#11x7
plate#11x7

rope cable hammer curls
plate#13x8
plate#13x8
plate#13x8



May not have a computer for a couple of weeks since my roomate moves out today and takes it with him.  I will try and check in from other places but may not be able to post until I get my computer after I move to a new apartment in a week or two.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 7, 2003)

Damn that's alot man! Great poundages!


----------



## oaktownboy (Dec 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> 12/3/03 legs (5-8 rep day)
> romanian deadlifts
> 225x8
> ...


deadlifts for legs?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 8, 2003)

yes, deadlifts for legs.  The main movement from the bottom of the exercise is hip extension and knee extension just like a squat.  I used to do them on back day but found that going heavy on deadlifts and then again on squats in the same week was rough on the back and one inhibitting the amount of weight I was able to use on the other.  So i decided to do it on leg day instead.

12/8 chest/abs (light day, 8-15 reps)

decline bench press
225x10
225x10
225x9+1

incline dumbell bench press
70x12
70x8
55x10
55x8
45x12
45x12
45x11

flat bench cable flyes
plate#5x15
palte#5x10
plate#4x12
plate#4x12
plate#4x12

peck deck
120x20
120x20


----------



## Jodi (Dec 8, 2003)

Where are you to be online?  I though you had no computer?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 9, 2003)

I am online at home.  My cousin moved one block over but hasno telephone servce yet so he left his puter at my apartment so that he could come over and use it.  He is going home to Cleveland this weekend and I am going to have him go to my parents home and bring my computer to NY for me.


12/9 back (8-15 reps)

this workout was done at a really fast speed with very little rest.  I completed 24sets in under a half an hour.

close grip pull ups
bw x 10
bw x 9
bw x 8
(lol the heavier I get the harder pullups become.  When I was 150lbs I could bang these out like nothin' but now at today's weight of 194lbs they are starting to get difficult)

underhand bent over barbell row
135x12
135x12
135x12
135x12
135x12

wide grip pull down
plate#6x15
plate#7x15
plate#8x12
plate#8x12

reverse peck deck
90x15
90x15
90x15

rope cable straight arm pressdowns
plate#6x15
plate#8x15
plate#8x15

hyperextensions
bw + 45 x 12
bw + 45 x 12
bw + 45 x 12


----------



## P-funk (Dec 11, 2003)

12/11 legs (8-15 reps)

squats
225x20
225x15
225x13
225x10
185x15

barbell straight leg dead lift
135x15
135x15
135x15
135x15
135x15

lying leg curls
90x15
90x12
65x20
65x20

dumbell step ups
25x12 (each leg)
25x12

45 degree calf raise
140x20
140x15
100x15
80x15
60x15

(loered the volume today to give myselfv a break.  This workout was done really fast though.)


----------



## PreMier (Dec 11, 2003)

What has your diet been like lately?  I only ask so I can start to copy it


----------



## P-funk (Dec 11, 2003)

m1
8 egg whites
2 whole egss
salsa
1tbsp. flax
1c oatmeal
strawberries

m2
8oz chicken
11oz sweetpotato (or two shredded wheat biscuts)
apple

m3
1 can albacore tuna
1tbsp flax
steamed broccoli (or green beans)
apple

m4
2 turkey burgers
2 pieces of whole wheat toast (or 1 whole wheat thomas english muffin....almost the exact same macro breakdown as the bread)

m5
prolab lean mass matrix MRP
2 shredded wheat biscuts

m6 (post workout)
2 scoops optimum protien
1 scoop creatine (with dextrose)

m7
1.5c cottage cheese
1 apple
sometimes another thomas whole wheat english muffin if hungry

Also, if hungry throw in more apples during the day and/or cashews and peanuts.

Hitting about 4000cals every day


----------



## PreMier (Dec 11, 2003)

Damn thats a lot of food...  Since I have to lift in the morning, I will probably have to eat a bit less before the gym.

Thanks


----------



## Leslie (Dec 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> 
> sometimes another thomas whole wheat english muffin if hungry
> 
> Also, if hungry throw in more apples during the day and/or cashews and peanuts.






How the hell could you still be hungry?  GEEZUS!


----------



## Jodi (Dec 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie *_
> 
> 
> How the hell could you still be hungry?  GEEZUS!


Funky, I tried telling her your hungrier bulking then cutting (well at least I am anyway  ) But she won't believe me.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Funky, I tried telling her your hungrier bulking then cutting (well at least I am anyway  ) But she won't believe me.




Absolutely True!  Right Jodi 

BTW P-funk nice workouts!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 11, 2003)

thanks Ian.

Yeah, I am hungry bulking then when I am cutting because I get used to taking in so many calories that I naturally just want more.  Cutting is rough for the first few weeks but after I adjust to the diet then I get used to down sizing my cals.  But I still am really hungry......lol

I can eat a lot of food though.  On saturday for breakfast, before I worked out I ate:

1 meat lovers omlet
1 side order of toast
1 side oreder of bacon, sausage, ham
4 blueberry pancakes
3 small cups of coffee


----------



## Leslie (Dec 11, 2003)

Its no wonder you have no money


----------



## P-funk (Dec 11, 2003)

yeah I know, I gotta start dieting so I can save so money for rent.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 11, 2003)

What do you think of this for your new avi?

Of course you have Leslies middle finger by your head but its a cute picture of you


----------



## PreMier (Dec 11, 2003)

Damn bro, you look like my friend Zack...  Thats insane!

On a side note... Awww how cute! LoL  I think you should get a NEW back shot...


----------



## P-funk (Dec 12, 2003)

wow, that is a terrible picture.   I will stay with my back shot form when I was 150lbs until I take a new picture.....lol


----------



## P-funk (Dec 12, 2003)

12/12 delts/traps/abs (light day....8-15 rep range)

seated neutral grip dumbell press (sagital plane)
60x15
60x11
60x8
60x7

machine shoulder press (facing the back pad)
plate#8x15
plate#8x12
plate#6x15
plate#6x15

mid cable rear delt
25x15
30x15
30x10
20x12
20x12

cybex machine lateral raises
plate#6x15
plate#6x15
plate#6x15
plate#4x15
plate#4x15

dumbell upright row
35x15
35x12

barball shrugs
225x15
225x15
225x15
225x15
225x15


----------



## Jodi (Dec 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> wow, that is a terrible picture.   I will stay with my back shot form when I was 150lbs until I take a new picture.....lol


I thought it was a good pic 

You look cute


----------



## P-funk (Dec 13, 2003)




----------



## Jodi (Dec 13, 2003)

Ohh shush it, you look cute 

Its gonna be your new avi at LW


----------



## Leslie (Dec 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I thought it was a good pic
> 
> You look cute




I concur


----------



## Jodi (Dec 13, 2003)




----------



## Leslie (Dec 13, 2003)

:

Nothing to do with ya P-funk. I seriously dig the pic Jodi posted Even if my finger werent in it


----------



## P-funk (Dec 14, 2003)

No more pictures, please.

12.13 arms (8-25 rep day)

standing dumbell curls (bi-lateral....same time)
30x15
30x15
30x12
30x12

seated one arm overhead dumbell tricep extension (no rest inbetween sete)
25x15
25x15
25x15
25x15

straight bar preacher curls
40x20
40x20
40x15

lying cable sjull crushers
plate#10x15
plate#10x15
plate#10x15

single arm, crossbody cable hammer curl (no rest inbetween sets)
30x15
30x15
30x15

reverse grip cable pressdown
plate#9x15
plate#10x15
plate#10x15


----------



## P-funk (Dec 15, 2003)

12/15 chest/abs (5-8 rep range)

Goal of today's workout was constant weight and constant reps.

Incline bench press
245x5
245x5
245x5

Neutral grip dumbell bench press (elbows in, sagital plane press)
80x8
80x8
80x7+1
80x6

Decline dumbell flyes
60x7
60x7
60x7
60x7

high cable cross over
plate#9x8
plate#9x8
plate#9x7

peck deck
165x8
180x7
195x5


----------



## P-funk (Dec 16, 2003)

12/16 back (5-8 reps)

single arm dumbell row
100x8
100x8
100x8
100x8
(the gym I workout at only has dumbells up to 100lbs.  So, instead of pyramiding up in weight, like I wanted to, I had to take the 100's and pick a rep# and just try and do it every set (a sumation of weight type of thing).  I think I can probably bang out 100lbs for 4-5sets of 10.  We shall see on my light day.)

wide grip pull ups
bw x 5
bw x 5
bw x 5
bw x 5
bw x 5
(again went for a sumation of weight type of thing here)

spider row (aka t-bar row with a chest support.....I hate this damn thing)
3 plates x 8
3 plates and one 25lb plate x 8
4 plates x 5

dumbell pullovers
95x8
95x8

back hypers
bw + 45x10
bw + 45x10
bw + 45x10

My two old training partners worked out with me today for the first time in awhile, since I fired them a month and a half ago.  The one guy starts complaining right away..."There is not a lot of rest going on here ya know?  Even with three people, this is faster than when I workout by myself" (I was pushing the pace pretty fast).....My solution/reply...."Okay, then rest more and get the F**k out of my way!"


----------



## PreMier (Dec 16, 2003)

LOL!  Sounds like your old lifting buddies are a bunch of pantie waists.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 16, 2003)

well, they can lft heavy, but they don't like to lift with lots of volume like I do (even though this was a low volume day for me.).  Also, I move a lot faster than most people in the gym.  Usually, unless I am going really heavy and focusing on strength, my rest interval is as long as it takes me to throw another plate on or change the weight or get a drink of water, almost always it is less than 30sec.  So that really gets them crazy because right when they are doen with a set I jump in and go and then I stand up and stare them down so that they go again right away and not waste time.....lol


----------



## PreMier (Dec 16, 2003)

I thought that was how everyone lifted... 

Guess some people are just a bit lazy LOL!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 16, 2003)

No, the guy who complains the most is more of strength athelete and wants to rest more so he can recover and push heavy the next set, so training with me takes him out of his element and frustrates him.  He is by no means lazy, I just like to give him shit.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 16, 2003)

Does he lift a lot more than you?  Or is he needing the rest to keep up?  I am just curious because, like you, I do high reps@ high volume and basically only rest to walk to the drinking fountain... mmm water.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 16, 2003)

No, he can't lift heavier than I can, he does weight 180lbs though and I weight 195lbs.  He is just into increasing strength though.  He is not into bodybuilding.  He mainly needs the extra rest to keep up with me.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 16, 2003)

Ok, I see now. 

And hell, I weigh 190lbs and lookin at your workouts I dont even know if I could keep up.  Maybe, but you are pretty strong.


----------



## jstar (Dec 16, 2003)

Hey there P-funk I've been reading your journal but never posted in it until now. I can really relate to the depression thing because I am going through a similar "loser complex" now with myself. It is weird that no matter how many times people point out all your achievements to you, that you tend to overlook them and consider yourself a "loser." From what I've read about you and where you are in life, nothing could be further from the truth. It is all in your mind and self-perceptions and the way you view the world. I always hated talking about these things too but found that once I opened myself up to others that 1- I was not alone and 2-I do have the power to make things better in my life and so do you. I hope this helps a little and keep at it, you are harder on yourself than anybody else ever could be on you!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 17, 2003)

What's up P-funk! Just wanted to say w/o's looking good bro! Keep up the good work!!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 17, 2003)

thanks man....Only five more punds until I reach my goal.  I should have no problem gaining that weight next week, during Christmas time....lol


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 17, 2003)

Yeah, that's for sure! Congrats! I had to start cutting early, so I never reached my goal. Oh, well. Been looking forward to the cut!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 17, 2003)

How can you cut through the holidays??  I make sure I never diet during christmas.  Last year I dieted before Christmas and went home with 5% bf and ripped as hell, shouldre veins and all.  After the first day of being home I had such a huge gut bloat and put on about 15lbs of water.lol.  I would wake up and tell myself that I was going to eat clean the whole day and then eat some sweets with dinner.  But, as my oatmeal and eggs were cooking in the morning I would find myself eating fugde and cookies.  I probably consumed over 5000cals everyday for a whole week....lol


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 17, 2003)

Luckily I have to work through the holidays. So that means only 1 or 2 holiday cheat days to be tempted with! I have to lay off the weights or go ultra light for 4 weeks, so I though continuing to bulk would be pretty senseless!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 17, 2003)

I hear ya.

Working through the Holidays is a Drag.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 17, 2003)

Yeah, but I kinda like it too. Feel like I'm helping people when they need it. Besides, I really don't like official family get togethers!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 18, 2003)

12/18 leg day (5-8 rep day)

front squat
225x8
225x8
225x8
225x8

barbell straight leg deadlift
225x8
245x6
245x6
245x6
245x6

seated leg curl
200x8
200x8
200x5
170x8
170x8

Dumbell step ups
45lb dumbells x 6 reps with each leg
45lb dumbells x 6 reps with each leg

leg extensions
stack x 6
stack x 6

seated calf raises
4 plates and one quarter plate x 7
4 plates and one quarter plate x 7
4 plates and one quarter plate x 7
4 plates and one quarter plate x 7
5 plates x 7
5 plates and one quarter plate x 7
6 plates x 7
(ran out of room on the bar)

Hard workout today.  Had some stuff happen yesterday that got me kind of fired up and then an incident today that kind of leaves me a little upset so I really worked hard in the weight room.  Now I feel really sore.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 19, 2003)

Somehow I ran across your old journal.  It was in a post or something   Anyway, I thought you were taller man.  I bet you look like a freaking brick house at 195... Damn.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 19, 2003)

Oh... I want to see some updated pics too


----------



## P-funk (Dec 23, 2003)

lol, yeah, I will hopefully try and get some pics this weekend.  I am going to get my vegas pictures developed, finally, been realy slacking.

I am all moved into my new apartment, I now live in Manhattan!!!!  Yeah!!!!

Also good news.......My manager at work took me in his office yesterday and told me that I am doing such a great Job training clients that he promoted me and gave me a raise!!!


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 23, 2003)

Awesome News.  Congrats 

So update pics would be cool!  See the Man behind the Crazy ass workouts!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 23, 2003)

Well, I don't think I am going to look like you expect me to.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 23, 2003)

I am not expecting anything.  Just good to put a face to the personality.

And I think you are probably underrating yourself.  You've worked hard, to be where you are at, be proud 

I only wish I had your determination and dedication!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

Hey, that's awesome news P-Funk! Congrat's, you deserve it


----------



## P-funk (Dec 23, 2003)

thanks man.

Ian, ther are old pics of me in the gallery form about a year ago when I was 150lbs.  You can check those out, I am almost 50lbs heavier though.


----------



## oaktownboy (Dec 23, 2003)

haven't heard from you in a while Pat?how's everything?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 23, 2003)

okay man, just finished moving in to my new apt.


----------



## oaktownboy (Dec 23, 2003)

how's manhattan?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 23, 2003)

manhattan is cool.  I like the upper eastside a lot and my quality of life improves since I live right donw the street form work I don't have to wake up so early now.  One of my training partners was just saying how scary it is going to be now that I am going to get full nights of sleep.  He said he is scared to see how much more I can grow now....lol


----------



## oaktownboy (Dec 23, 2003)

i thought u dropped the partners?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 23, 2003)

yeah, but I work with them so I see them around.  They are also two of my best freinds and they still occasionally will workout with me


----------



## Jay-B (Dec 23, 2003)

im so jealous of ur new apt  , where do u work??


----------



## P-funk (Dec 24, 2003)

i work at agym on the upper east side.  DO you live in the city also?


----------



## oaktownboy (Dec 24, 2003)

p, where them workouts? i need some ideas


----------



## P-funk (Dec 24, 2003)

Oh, because I am not in NYC I am not login my workouts this week because everything is kind of screwed up with my training.  I will get 4 days in this week but they wil be kind of jumbled up.  Monday was chest and bi's and tuesday was back and tri's.  Friday I am going to do legs and Saturday I am going to hit shoulders. Here is what I did yesterday:

bentover barbell rows
weighted closegrip pullups
wide grip pull downs
seated close grip cable rows
explosive tricep dumbell skullcrushers
one arm overhead dumbell tricep extensions
tricep pressdowns
pullovers
then I finished with three sets of swiss ball crunches with a 4 second static contraction at the top of each rep.


----------



## oaktownboy (Dec 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> explosive tricep dumbell skullcrushers


explosive?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 24, 2003)

yeah, explosive.  Like as fast as I can contract the muscle.  I lower the weight under control and then without pausing at the bottom I explode against the weight in an effort to recruit as many type IIb muscle fibers as possible.


----------



## Jay-B (Dec 25, 2003)

yeah i live in queens, id come train wit yeah but..........u scare me.

well the volume of ur workouts seem crazy to me.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 25, 2003)

Aw man, don't be scared.  What part of Queens do you live in?  I am pretty close to queens, I just moved to the upper eastside, right on east river park.  I used to live in park slope brooklyn.


----------



## Jay-B (Dec 27, 2003)

i live in flushing aka lil korea


----------



## P-funk (Dec 29, 2003)

this journal is finished.....time for a new one.


----------

